# Good high-end mics for home studio?



## Brigham (Dec 23, 2009)

I have a basic super-cheap little home studio set up now with an Apex condenser mic and a small Tascam interface. It's enough to record simple little things, but I want to eventually upgrade to something better. Problem is, I have no idea what I'm doing when it comes to studio mics. 

I play fingerstyle guitar, a la Andy Mckee or Don Ross, and I also do vocals on some tracks. I want a really good mic that gets a really pure sound, but I have no idea what top-of-the line brands/models are for mics. I'm willing to pay what I need to, even if it takes a while to save up the money.

If anyone could give me a general idea of what a really good condenser mic for acoustic guitar (or vocals) that would be that would be great, thanks in advance for the help


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Mic choice is one of those subjects where you'll get a thousand different recommendations. General consensus seems to be that a small diaphragm condenser (or 2) is best for capturing acoustic guitar. I use this Behringer condenser mic at home, 

BEHRINGER: B-5

but those seem to be looked down upon by lots of the recording enthusiasts.

There are also lots of different techniques and opinions on what works best for acoustic guitar. Here are a couple of articles which I found useful:

Guitar Lessons: Home Recording: How to Record An Acoustic Guitar

Acoustic Guitar Recording 101 - Home Recording


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

"High end" is a relative term. Therre was a time that I considered any mic over $100 fit that description. Now that I own several very nice mics, many that cost north of $1k, the bar has been raised and I think of those in the $2.5k to 5k to fit that description. What is your budget and/or insanity level? 

Excellent guitar recordings can be made with relatively inexpensive mics. Room acoustics and mic placement are much more important than cost once you reach a certain price level. 

If you can find a nice room, a couple of small diameter omni condensor mics (~$200 each) will get you 95% there.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Back in the mid 80's I bought a Sennheiser 421 from Steves and it's worked quite well for me. I find it to be a pretty versatile microphone for acoustic and electric guitars as well as vocals. Here's the Sennheiser Canada website page on it: Sennheiser Canada Inc. - MD 421-II and Long & McQuade is selling them for $439.00: Long & McQuade - Sennheiser Cardioid Studio Quality Microphone This is verson 2 BTW. Mine was the original version 1.


----------



## Brigham (Dec 23, 2009)

> There are also lots of different techniques and opinions on what works best for acoustic guitar. Here are a couple of articles which I found useful:
> 
> Guitar Lessons: Home Recording: How to Record An Acoustic Guitar
> 
> Acoustic Guitar Recording 101 - Home Recording


Thanks, both those pages helped answer a lot of questions



> "High end" is a relative term. Therre was a time that I considered any mic over $100 fit that description. Now that I own several very nice mics, many that cost north of $1k, the bar has been raised and I think of those in the $2.5k to 5k to fit that description. What is your budget and/or insanity level?


Well, I'd say the insanity level is pretty high  I'm a perfectionist when it comes to music, so I always try to get the best I can afford (or in many cases, much more than I can afford). If getting a $500 mic means I'll be disappointed in the sound I'm getting, I'd rather get a $1000 mic.

Also, I have another question for everyone: Is it necessary, or a good idea, to get a mic preamp? Most guys I know who record at home just run everything straight into a mixer, but then again I don't know anyone who records a lot of acoustic instruments and vocals. I know that some mixers have 'built-in' preamps, but I've heard those don't work as well. I've read in a few places that a mic pre makes a big difference, but I don't know if it really does, and I have no idea how much I would have to dish out to get a good mic pre if it is needed.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

You really need a _good_ pre-amp before you spend a ton on a mic. IMHO


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

bw66 said:


> You really need a _good_ pre-amp before you spend a ton on a mic. IMHO


But, if you can't hear the difference, there's no point in spending the money. (That goes for mics too.)


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Furthermore, depending on what you are playing, you might be better off spending that money on your instrument.

Plus, you can always rent high end mics and pre-amps when you are ready to record.


----------



## Brigham (Dec 23, 2009)

bw66 said:


> Furthermore, depending on what you are playing, you might be better off spending that money on your instrument.
> 
> Plus, you can always rent high end mics and pre-amps when you are ready to record.


I've already spent a bundle on my guitar (a Larrivee L-05), and I'd rather own something than buy it. I'm constantly recording stuff, and I hate doing it on cheap equipment, if I rented the good stuff I'd be rushing to record things in a small time frame which I don't like doing. I always prefer buying stuff over renting, even if it means saving up for a while.

What would you recommend for a good preamp? Models/brands/approximate price?


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Mmm. Nice axe. Played one the other day at L&M and it was sweet. Unfortunately, while I understand the importance of a good pre-amp/mic combo, my knowledge is too out of date to make a relevant recommendation.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

I hate to recommend something I don't actually have (I use my MOTU interface's built-in preamp), but THIS looks pretty darn cool. I have a Blue mic and I'm really happy with it and their mic pre gets great reviews, too.


----------



## tour (Dec 4, 2010)

If you want some nice mics for really reasonable $$. Check out Gauge.
GAUGE MICROPHONES - CALIFORNIA, U.S.A.
ROB CHIARELLI has engineered, mixed and/or produced 100 Gold and Platinum Records...They Bench Test each Mic they sell for Quality control. 
Only available on line. 
I picked up a ECM-84 for $84 and it came in a small pine box, interchangeable caps for Cardiod or Omni. Absolutly amazing for the $$ point. I also have a Vintage U-87 and this thing really stands up.


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

Sound quality is always such a subjective things, and no matter what one person suggests there is always going to be someone who disagrees

As far as a Preamp goes, I really love Universal Audio's Solo 610. It is a single channel full-on tube Preamp and DI. It goes for about $1000 after taxes brand new at L&M. It is considered "high end"

The problem audiophiles have with this Preamp is you either love it or hate it. One of the arguments is that it is "too colored" or adds "too much character". That is precisely why I love it. 

Agreed, it wouldn't be ideal on certain sources, but I love it for Bass, acoustic guitars and certain vocals


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I bought a 610 purposely for its thick and gooey flavour when pushed hard. Love it as a Bass DI.


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

"Gooey" is definitely the perfect adjective for the 610, ronmac, in the best way possible. Totally agree on bass. Sooo fat, yet still tight. It's good to see someone else show love for this wicked Pre. As you know it seems to be a "love it or hate" it product

Cheers 
Alfie


----------



## SkunkWorks (Apr 12, 2007)

As already stated a good sounding instrument and performance and room acoustics and mic placement will play a more important role in getting a great sounding acoustic guitar recording. Plenty of great sounding acoustic recordings done with mics under a hundred bucks like a used Shure 57 or Oktava MK-012 (mc-012) and cheap Rode mics as well as others. As for mic pres... I own a $1200 Great River and have also owned a $30 ART Studio MP... there is a thread at gearslutz where these same two pres were in a shootout and the majority prefered the ART... go figure. Spend your money wisely. Although I would never part with my high end gear, great sounding recordings usually have more to do with the guy behind the wheel than the gear. There's a ton of so called low end gear that is more than usable and actually really good in the right hands. By the same token, high end gear will not automatically make stuff sound like a record if the user isn't experienced.

I can send you a recording I did last year with a second hand Oktava MK-012 I got for under a hundred... I ended up buying a second one. You also mod this mic yourself or get someone like Michael Joly to mod it fairly cheap and have a SDC that competes with mics 10 times the price.


----------

